# Are the cadets worth it?



## frankie_future infanteer (9 Sep 2005)

I was just wondering if the army cadets are worth joining during the summer. Are the courses fun or boring? Do you go on the ranges and courses alot or once a summer. You guys get my drift right? I just want to know how fun the cadets are and if it's worth going to on my summer vacation

     I would like any feed back (except bad ones you know what i mean)
  Thanks 



Edited by Moderator to correct spelling, grammar and punctuation in thread title.


----------



## yoman (9 Sep 2005)

frankie_future infanteer said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if the army cadets are worth joining during the summer. Are the courses fun or boring? Do you go on the ranges and courses alot or once a summer. You guys get my drift right? I just want to know how fun the cadets are and if it's worth going to on my summer vacation
> 
> I would like any feed back (except bad ones you know what i mean)
> Thanks



Depend on the courses for range.

 Everybody has their opinion on if its fun or not. Me personally, yes it is. You get to experience new things that you wouldn't have if you weren't in cadets, such as spending 2 to x number of weeks somewhere away from home.


----------



## condor888000 (9 Sep 2005)

You can't join during the summer. You have to join during the training year, generally sept is the best time if you're old enough. You then apply to summer courses. If you're accepted, it'll be the best summers of your life. It's incredable. Summer courses, if you can, get on them!


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (9 Sep 2005)

So in september you sign up, then during summers you go is that what you are trying to say? (If accepted)




        Thanks


----------



## yoman (9 Sep 2005)

frankie_future infanteer said:
			
		

> So in september you sign up, then during summers you go is that what you are trying to say? (If accepted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (9 Sep 2005)

During school do you have to go as well (after school) and what times do you go at after school, if so.


----------



## ouyin2000 (9 Sep 2005)

in general a corps you join will have one night a week training (from 6:30pm to 9pm), and usually one weekend a month or every 2 months, where you get to go out camping for the weekend and do outdoor training. The cadet training year follows the school year, and then after school's out, if you applied and were accepted for a camp, that is where you will spend your summer on either a 2, 3, or 6  weeks course, or on 7 weeks for staff.


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (9 Sep 2005)

Last question promise.

    You said that the training follows the school year is that the training you do on the school days from 6.30pm to 9.00pm. Or is that another training?


----------



## dylan_infantry (9 Sep 2005)

Can you chose what days you want to go or do they pick (because what if you have other activities you do at that time)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2005)

Sorry you two. The answers are there if you use the search function. You're not going to drag this thing on, tag teaming each other, with these questions.


----------

